# What size carb?



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

This question comes up a lot over the years. Most of us know the answer.........*Quadrajet*, is there any other size?

Here is a great video, a bit long, but worth watching that simplifies carb choice and why. Got some practical demonstrations within the video. These guys have some other great videos you can watch or purchase. You may want to take the time to read some of the Q & A in the _Tech Tips_ section - which is where this came from: How to choose the right size carburetor for your engine


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm a Q-jet guy. But not everybody is.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f178/opinion-carberater-400-motor-86857/index2.html#post624025

http://www.gtoforum.com/f178/opinion-carberater-400-motor-86857/index3.html#post624121


----------

